# What Toys Do Your Fluffs Love to Play With?



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I brought home my precious fluff, who I named Cozette, last weekend  She has been such a joy already! She's such a good girl. She is also very smart and very busy-- so I was wondering what toys other than stuffed squeaky ones do your fluffs play with most? I saw some on TV that were supposed to be educational but just caught the show for a second while my hubby was surfing from channel to channel. So far Cozette has played with my slurpee cup, a medicine cup, the cat's aluminum foil ball, and once or twice one of the million squeakie toys I bought for her. She is not interested in chew bones--I think that's because she would have to hold still! (she's pretty much like this ->:happy:all the time lol)


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Bailey just plays with stuffed animals. I have seen on SM that some maltese like playing with balls that are actually made for cats. I have not bought one yet but I plan on it.


----------



## jessla (Dec 12, 2010)

Aww cute mine doesn't play with any toys yet. Are there really educational toys for dogs?


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Matilda is addicted to one favorite ball, the one in my siggy. she has many stuffed toys but won't play with them unless I take ballie away:blush:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Chloe favorites things to play with are an empty water bottle, an empty toilet paper roll and a lid from a can of hairspray poor thing doesn't have any toys at all to play with.:blink: :HistericalSmiley: The others don't really play with many toys, but sometimes Chloe likes to shake her toys around or carry them around in her mouth.


----------



## sones (Jul 13, 2010)

Butters loves playing with the stuffingless toys made from kong with a big squeeky in it! They're perfectly sized! He also loves playing with the cat balls that have a little bell in it. He'll run around for hours with it in his mouth because he likes the sound! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Alvin and Chloe play with all their little stuffed animals. Libby plays once in a while with a toy. Chloe loves the empty toilet paper rolls whe I let her have one but her daddy gets mad:w00t::HistericalSmiley:. Every morning Alvin goes to his Daddies pants that he left by the bed to see if he can find something to play with ie earbud, candy wrappers. Oh by the way it makes daddy mad:w00t::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: One time Chloe got his cell phone from his pants, I said she trying to call her Granny:HistericalSmiley: We just have so much fun in our house:thumbsup:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Bijou loves balls so much!! She chases them around the house by herself for hours! And she loves any other toy too, or just anything small like water cap, kleenex, etc. 

Casanova doesn't play with toys too much. He just likes to wrestle with Bijou.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Hi! and Welcome to Spoiled Maltese. I guess I need to preface my answer with what goes on at our house. I have three malts.....and a silly yorkie boy (Tinker) from a puppy mill. Tinker has found that having a small stuffed squeaky toy in his mouth helps him relieve his stress level. All the other dogs have decided that Tink's well being is more important than their enjoyment.

Sooooo...every toy that enters our home is automatically Tink's. The more excited he is...the faster the toy squeaks. :blink: I'm sorry, he's just a sweet little knucklehead. As long as it squeaks....it's good. 

....ummmmm.....what was your question??? :blush:.......:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## puppy lover (Dec 25, 2007)

Oh Pat, your little Tink sounds so precious:heart:

Congratulations on getting Cozette!

Olivea's favorite toys are the Caterpillar from Simply Fido (she loves to play fetch with it, make it squeak or shake it) and the small Planet Dog 'Orbee' ball with the rope attached. After I throw the ball she is able able to pick it up with the rope to bring it back to me (not sure she would be able to fit the ball in her mouth if it had no rope attached?) The other nice thing about this ball is that when it bounces it 'boing, boings' in all sorts of crazy directions due to the rope attachment - well she looooves that! (Both are non toxic toys too.)

Many happy years of play with Cozzette:heart:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Cosy will roll her little kitty ball back to me and she loves empty water bottles. Poor thing doesn't have any real toys..........HA! She'd rather play with people.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Rylee's favorite toy is her Kong filled with delicious treats fir. After that her favorite toy would be me.:innocent:


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

Yeager's favorite is a stuffed horse about his size, that he wrestles with, and he also likes this rope ball toy that jingles when he shakes it.  Have fun!


----------



## BentleyzMom (Nov 27, 2010)

My dog really likes petstages toys. He likes to chew so anything he can chew on is good for him, like the petstages squeaky rope or chewy bone. He also likes to fetch because he thinks you bring the ball back and get a belly rub. I got a toy for him for Christmas that I think is considered educational. You put treats in compartments and he has to figure out how to get them out. I also got him a hide a squirrel which I think he is going to love. I showed him one of the squirrels and he took it from me and would not give it back. I had to hide it from him so that I can give it to him for Christmas. SInce he was a rescue he did not know how to play and I had to get down on the floor and crawl around showing him what to do.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

My gang loves squeaky toys and things to chew on...Himalyan dog treats and my hollyhock leaves... just bought them an antler to see if they like that. THey liked bully treats to chew on but those were just too stinky. And tonight Daisy came running into the back office full speed with the others in hot pursuit of some new delightful toy - apparently when my DH was making a drink an icecube dropped onto the floor...it's now a free for all LOL They are such nuts and cause me so much joy! I look forward to hearing more stories about your new doglet!! 

*oh, they also like socks*


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

we need pics of your new fluff!!!!!!

Mine love squeaky toys the most. And stuffed animals, they think they are so vicious with those things!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

maltlovereileen said:


> My gang loves squeaky toys and things to chew on...Himalyan dog treats and my hollyhock leaves... just bought them an antler to see if they like that. THey liked bully treats to chew on but those were just too stinky. And tonight Daisy came running into the back office full speed with the others in hot pursuit of some new delightful toy - apparently when my DH was making a drink an icecube dropped onto the floor...it's now a free for all LOL They are such nuts and cause me so much joy! I look forward to hearing more stories about your new doglet!!
> 
> **oh, they also like socks* *


Yay for socks! Socks are a huge hit here, too!
The girls are always going on stealth missions to steal socks!


Welcome to SM! 
I love the name Cozette.

As for toys, my living room looks like the toy ailse in Petsmart exploded...
I can't help it, they just love their toys!

Paris loves a Laser pointer!
I say she is Laser Powered!


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I have a couple of very bad cellphone pictures I'll upload tomorrow if my hubby isn't able to get pictures of Cozette. She is such a busy busy girl that having her still for long enough to take a picture is a bit like trying to catch the wind, lol! She's an absolute blast though, and has settled in so quickly I've been really amazed. She has the potty pad mastered already! 

She does love to play with our kitten who is about her age. The kitten hasn't quite figured out what Cozette is yet, though, or quite what to do with her LOL. Yesterday they were chasing each other around and around the Christmas tree, it was so funny to watch! 

Last Christmas was so rough since I'd lost my Dolly a few weeks before, but this year the joy and laughter is back, all because of this little 2 pound bundle of white fluff. I'm so grateful-- she has been such a wonderful addition to our family!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

my pups have different sort of toys that they love (from squeaky toys, stuffed ones, ball....etc). I find KONG toys great to keep them busy


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Stuffed toys
Tug toys (fleece or rabbit)
Holeroller ball
Bob-a-lot
Treat-dispensing balls
Stuffed kong


----------



## lori (Jul 8, 2008)

jmm said:


> Stuffed toys
> Tug toys (fleece or rabbit)
> Holeroller ball
> Bob-a-lot
> ...


Jackie, what is the Holeroller ball and Bob-a-lot? They sound interesting! 

Hmmm.....let's see. What do my two like to play with? Ummm.... I would have to say tissues, toilet paper and paper towels are their favorite :blink:!! They don't like to play with toys very much but I would have to say their favorites are the small stuffed squeaky ones. They absolutely love Antlerz and Churpi Chews though. We always have plenty of those on hand for them to chew on and it keeps them very busy!


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Jun 6, 2010)

Sophie's very favorite toy in the world is actually a cat toy! We have one of those sticks that has a string attached and a little toy in the end. Sophie goes CRAZY for that thing! We discovered that she liked it by accident when we were playing with the cat! We have to keep it put up, otherwise she tries to get it and carry it around to get someone to play with it. That is a definite no-no for me. I am scared to death that she will accidently get it lodged in her throat.

She also goes nuts over the laser pointer.  More than anything, she loves her bones. She has some smaller ones, but she likes to chew on the big dog bones too. She also has Piggy, her pink pig. It was one of her very first toys that I bought her and she adores it. Poor Piggy has seen better days though.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Milo loves soft toys - like stuffed animals and plush dog toys.
He also loves little balls - like cat toys.

He doesn't like rubber toys.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

anything thats not his.. lol , and squeaky toys even though he has never squeaked one on his own , and balls big n tiny , he just likes balls , all of them, and all of the kids toys he likes to steal. he loves water bottles , and me !!!


----------



## Peace23 (Nov 5, 2010)

Frankie loves to play with socks, his toy lobster (knotted ropes as legs) and anything that squeaks or rolls easily (in that order of preference). He will also give anything that is on the ground a tour of his mouth, at least once.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Amazon.com: StarMark Bob-A-Lot Interactive Pet Toy: Kitchen & Dining

Amazon.com: JW Pet Company Hol-ee Roller Dog Toy, 3.5-Inches (Colors Vary): Home & Garden


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Well, my sweet boy Frankie has the secret nickname of the "the toy terminator". This is what he did to a little toy in 14 minutes.
So we now have a toy that is made out of firehose material. He hasn't murdered that yet. He also loves his kong bob-a-lot!


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Spookie likes all kinds of toys, but her favorite way to amuse herself is to put one of her tennis balls UNDER her pet steps, then drag it around the house by the cover. I don't have carpet. Thunk, thunk, if she can get the cover off, even better. That can be shaken, and "killed"


----------



## coconuts (Apr 19, 2009)

Coconuts loves this hedge hog stuffed animal I got for her from Walmart. She has carried him around since we got her 3 years ago. We call it hedgie and she goes and gets him when we get home to show him to us!! She will go get him too if you ask her where hedgie is. 
Monk has this pink flamingo my daughter got in a McDonalds happy meal. They both have about 60 toys but they like those best.


----------



## lori (Jul 8, 2008)

jmm said:


> Amazon.com: StarMark Bob-A-Lot Interactive Pet Toy: Kitchen & Dining
> 
> Amazon.com: JW Pet Company Hol-ee Roller Dog Toy, 3.5-Inches (Colors Vary): Home & Garden


Thanks Jackie. I think I might order them!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Mine love these toys: Small Dog Toys | West Paw Design


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

All mine love stuffed squeaky toys,except Emily,now Sasha has a really ugly green rubber alien sweaky,she just loves him. Emily is the only one who doesn't love squeakies or run after the laser light...she's much too much of a lady for all that,she'd rather cuddle....

You have to frisk Sasha and Bitsy or they'll take toys out to potty,guess they think they need them like girls take their dollies everywhere...


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

With Snowball's first Christmas I bought him a pull-a-part-Santa. I just knew he wouldn't be interested in the rest of the Santa toy ... even the bigger squeeky bone that was part of the pull-a part-Santa. He just looked at it and sniffed it ... I think it is too big for him. But, boy did he go for the tuggie arms and hands ... as I knew he would. 

He loves to squeak it, and run with it, attack it like prey, and play tuggie with it. And, he brings it to bed with him ... and, bless his heart, brings it to me if he knows I am not feeling well. :wub: 

So, the next year I bought a bunch of pull-a-part -Santa's! I do every year when they go on clearance. I donate the bones to other doggies ... and, keep the tuggies for Snowball. I must have a hundred pictures of Snowball with his favorite toy. Here are a few pics ... 

I don't know why his hair appears to look like cotton candy in the first pic ... I think it was a bad camera.


----------



## Maltese&LabMommy (Apr 20, 2010)

Ponyo really likes stuffed animals, but her all time favorite toy is empty toilet paper rolls!


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks so much for your replies. Jackie, I'm going to order those toys for Cozette. 

I was asked for pics, so although this is from my cellphone, it's not too bad:


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> bless his heart, brings it to me if he knows I am not feeling well. :wub:


Oh my heavens if that isn't just the SWEETEST thing ever!!!!! *melting*:wub:



Maltese&LabMommy said:


> Ponyo really likes stuffed animals, but her all time favorite toy is *empty toilet paper rolls*!


LOL...brings back memories!!! My first malt Loved those too... he also loved hair scrunchies - would somehow maneuver them onto his nose and paw so that he could shoot them across the room - funniest thing ever!  I miss him so much.....


----------



## majik921 (Apr 27, 2010)

Bernie loves stuffed toys with tails. She'll "zen" out with a tail in her mouth and sort of gum on it for hours... It's pretty funny, like a little kid sucking her thumb. She doesn't like rubber toys at all though except for this nylon bone thing that I'm looking all over for a replacement for. The kong toys aren't hits and she's not a fan of balls either... I'm donating a bunch of her gently used comfort items to a shelter this weekend and all the rubber toys she won't play with will go to good homes. 

I'd suggest you buy a few different types and then see what Cozette likes best before investing in a bunch of things like I did...


----------

